# Radio Controlled Enfield Mantle Clock..



## deano69 (Feb 3, 2013)

I had this given to me by a friend as it was his mum's but it hadn't worked for sometime and it was going to be binned..When I received it I quickly opened up to hang pendulum weight on and see if I could get it going errrr not quite pendulum hanger snapped and the whole movement was trashed with bent and missing cogs and plates that were so misaligned it beggars belief and to top it off main spring snapped and also trashed, not sure who had been in here but it looks like it had been run over by a tank.

In the end I found an old Radio controlled movement that's been in the cupboard for ages and as luck would have it the hands were exactly the size I needed as was the shaft length other than the hands were black so I just sanded them down to bare metal and gave a little polish leaving just the tip black as it showed better against the silver dial, the second hand was red so did same apart from the tip and centre...

It looks weird with a second hand but in a way I like it although it looks better without it and as you can imagine radio controlled means its accurate to within 1 sec at all times which is rare for one of these clocks lol.

It's now sitting on a shelf in the bedroom, at least it cleaned up well outside even if the internals were trashed and it even makes a nice almost mechanical ticking sound too but no so loud you can't sleep :lol: :lol:

http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/deano69x/media/IMG_0120.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice conversion - mind, you had me with an RC Enfield 

Would have needed seven valves at least, and warmed the lounge up nicely :lol:


----------



## deano69 (Feb 3, 2013)

deano69 said:


> I had this given to me by a friend as it was his mum's but it hadn't worked for sometime and it was going to be binned..When I received it I quickly opened up to hang pendulum weight on and see if I could get it going errrr not quite pendulum hanger snapped and the whole movement was trashed with bent and missing cogs and plates that were so misaligned it beggars belief and to top it off main spring snapped and also trashed, not sure who had been in here but it looks like it had been run over by a tank.
> 
> In the end I found an old Radio controlled movement that's been in the cupboard for ages and as luck would have it the hands were exactly the size I needed as was the shaft length other than the hands were black so I just sanded them down to bare metal and gave a little polish leaving just the tip black as it showed better against the silver dial, the second hand was red so did same apart from the tip and centre...
> 
> ...


----------



## deano69 (Feb 3, 2013)

mel said:


> Nice conversion - mind, you had me with an RC Enfield
> 
> Would have needed seven valves at least, and warmed the lounge up nicely :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------

